# Please help with Kobo



## cleee (May 15, 2009)

Sigh....

A friend from out of state got a Kobo for Christmas. She has Windows 7 on her computer and what started out as true excitement for being able to read ebooks has turned her into a very frustrated person.

I am trying to help her via email and it's getting to me. She's not tech savvy which makes this more challenging.

The person who bought it for her got it at Borders. She said there is some kind of Borders app that she put on her computer, created an account with them and downloaded a book. But every time she tries to Sync she gets a message that it is unable to sync her account and to try again later.

This has been repeating since yesterday and I'm out of ideas. People on other forums are talking about stripping DRM, using Adobe Digital Editions to do something and my head is spinning. Is it really this complicated? I have Kindles and an iPad and I download a book, drag it to the device and I'm up and running. She's not going to understand the concept of conversion or whatever. She just wants to buy books and read them with ease.

Is the Kobo somehow different? Sorry if I sound frustrated. I've been emailing back and forth all day and am just so tired.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Maybe this link will help:

http://www.kobobooks.com/happyholidays


----------



## cleee (May 15, 2009)

Thanks for the link. For some reason all I could find was a quick start guide and it wasn't very helpful. I pasted the drag and drop instructions into an email and told her to try that. Hopefully that'll work. 

Thanks again.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Don't they have a customer service phone number?


----------



## cleee (May 15, 2009)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> Don't they have a customer service phone number?


Is that a rhetorical question? Geez, I figured with this being a board for discussing other branded ereaders that someone may have had this issue and could post how they solved it.

I also took into account that my friend is very non tech savvy and would be intimidated calling them and following spoken direction so I thought "Hey, let me ask on Kindleboards. A lot of folks there have different ereaders. Maybe this is common and someone can tell me how they solved the issue."

In any case, I was able to walk her through getting to work.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Cleee-

I'm glad you were able to help her get it to work. 

As for asking about a customer support number, my experience has been that customer support is always worth giving a try. 

This is KindleBoards, and while yes, we do have many members with other ereaders, the number of Kobo owners hanging out here who have had problems with their reader is, naturally, likely to be very small compared to the number of people calling Kobo itself with problems.  So, it's much more likely that Kobo itself would already have an answer to this issue.

In addition, the company won't know there's a problem with their documentation that needs fixing if no one tells them.  

Even with Kindle questions, we generally recommend that people with problems call customer support.

Good job on getting your friend straightened out!

Betsy


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

You're so nice, Betsy.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ho, ho, ho.


Been meaning to tell you I like your avatar!

Betsy


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Not as creative as yours.


----------

